# Witch aircraft?



## Mariano (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone can tell witch aircraft is this, I´m not very sure. I´m looking is I find a kit of this one,
Thanks,


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2007)

May I call you dcandel?


----------



## Graeme (Jun 22, 2007)

A Curtiss SC-2 (modified Seahawk)...But I suspect this thread won't last long?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 22, 2007)

And its *which*, not _witch_ u illiterate twit...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## timshatz (Jun 22, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> And its *which*, not _witch_ u illiterate twit...



That kinda caught me. Expected to see a picture of Hillary standing next to a broom.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 22, 2007)

HA HA HA. I was expecting the B-24 Witchcraft.


----------



## otftch (Jun 22, 2007)

There is a 1/72 scale kit of it.I believe by Antares.Both the Sc-1 (floats) and SC-2 as seen.Had to modify the cockpit a little.Here are some pics.
Ed


----------



## otftch (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't know why the pics were so big.I see other posts say they have been downsized. How? the pictures look better at my web page .www.community.webshots.com/user/otftch.
Ed


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2007)

Downsize them with an editer program.


----------



## pgf_666 (Jul 31, 2007)

Graeme said:


> A Curtiss SC-2 (modified Seahawk)...But I suspect this thread won't last long?



No, it's an SC-1. The -2 had a different cowl, a full-blown canopy--no framing--and a different side exhaust port, a bit like an FW or an F-4U-5

There's a fairly wide-spread pic of a post-war catapult launch of a -d I've seen--sorry, don't have a link just now--showing the difference, and proving that at least some of the 10 -2's saw active duty.

pgf8)
____

Oh, and virtually all float-planes in the USN came from the factory with wheels, and had the floats added later; I've seen SOC 's, Seamews, Kingfirshers, and SC-1 and SC-2 pics with without.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 31, 2007)

pgf_666 said:


> No, it's an SC-1. The -2 had a different cowl, a full-blown canopy--no framing--and a different side exhaust port, a bit like an FW or an F-4U-5



Well spotted!


----------

